# Help with caretree tree spade



## gooseman (May 22, 2012)

I just purchased a used 24"spade for the back of my tractor. It is a 3 pt hookup but I don't believe the set up is original or all there. I tried calling the company but the number is no longer in service. If any body has any pics of the hookup for one of these spades I would love to see them or any litature or contact info for such I would be greatly appreciative. Thanks Tom


----------

